# Nice Rack!



## Gfish (Aug 31, 2009)

Put this together the other day. I needed something to hold the fishing poles.Now my poles won't get banged up when I move from place to place.


----------



## carryyourbooks (Feb 13, 2009)

nice!


----------



## MikeS2942 (Mar 5, 2010)

looks great, nice work.


----------



## cozysj (Jan 6, 2012)

title is a little misleading!!!!!!!!


----------



## Temple (Aug 25, 2012)

cozysj said:


> title is a little misleading!!!!!!!!


I know right


----------



## coup de grace (Aug 7, 2010)

Nice


----------



## good old guthro (Sep 17, 2012)

cool idea


----------



## Boatflounder (Mar 12, 2007)

looks good except you put it in backwards! if the holders were on the forward end then there would be no chance of your cooler damaging them.


----------



## Trouthunter (Dec 18, 1998)

Good work, but be advised of buzzards, rocks and other flying critters. I've seen rods sheared off riding that way down the highway.

TH


----------



## fishingcacher (Mar 29, 2008)

Not to mention thieves.


----------



## Law Dog (Jul 27, 2010)

Great idea, thanks for sharing..


----------

